# So who else can I intrest in taking over the world?



## AdWard (Nov 18, 2008)

_-Transmission Start-_

Hello, I am an INTJ. I'm currently going to school for game programing, but would eventually like to get my doctorate and work in the field of Artificial Intelligence. 

If things go well I was thinking of starting an evil organization to take over the world. Robot armies would be my minions of choice, and the secret lair defiantly has to be in a volcano...Any Takers?

_-Transmission Ended-_


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Fuck yeah! I'm totally all for having a secret lair in a volcano ...only instead of evil robots, what about friendly bunnies? (I don't like the idea of using AI, cyborgs, clones or anything creepy!) If we are going to change the world, let's have an actual goal instead of just acquiring power for power's sake. I think our goal should be something ethically sound, like "encouraging world peace through universal love," or something of the sort. Aside from those minor details, I think you have a fantastic plan. It just needs an idealist's touch to warm it up a bit.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

are you have any relationship with Nephilim??

anyway, i'm not interested in taking over the world, i'm too lazy to do that ^^


----------



## AdWard (Nov 18, 2008)

Nephilim? Never heard of Him/her.

and if not robots then how about genetic modification to give us all awesome super powers? (I just finished watching the newest episode of "Heroes"...a tv show here in the US. Totally makes me want to be a superhero.) If I had my choice I think i'd want some sort of empathic healing or mending ability.

If we end up going with the super power idea you should describe what your powers would be =D


Also it's not so much about getting to the end goal, but rather the path to get there. I always found that to often be more important.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

You'll hear about him shortly after you are getting around in here ^^
I think you'll get along with him ^^

Whoooaaa Heroes! i love Heroes.. it is showing too at my country..

i wanna have a super power like Hiro does!!!
i want to be able to control time


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm, sure. What's your method? In what way shall we maintain control? 

Welcome, btw.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I want the power to affect people's feelings and create lasting positive changes in them. I wouldn't be willing to be technologically altered to achieve that, but if you could make me capable of it some other way, through special training or something, I would participate.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Shape shifting is, the tell all end all, best super power every thought of. That's what I would choose. I could be anything or anybody I want, when I want. The things that could be accomplished with such a power would be amazing.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I am Nephilim, and your attempts at world domination MAY be permitted to run in tandem with mine. I will assist you with consciousness compatibility problems in your drones and AI sentinels. So long as I have the detailed design systems forwarded to me following the prototype development. :laughing:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Calypso said:


> Shape shifting is, the tell all end all, best super power every thought of. That's what I would choose. I could be anything or anybody I want, when I want. The things that could be accomplished with such a power would be amazing.



I agree. That would be sooooooo cool


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

AdWard said:


> Nephilim? Never heard of Him/her.
> 
> and if not robots then how about genetic modification to give us all awesome super powers? (I just finished watching the newest episode of "Heroes"...a tv show here in the US. Totally makes me want to be a superhero.) If I had my choice I think i'd want some sort of empathic healing or mending ability.
> 
> ...


I've usually found that empathic healing is described as the healer taking on the "patients" wounds and/or disease. But I love that show.

Hiro thinks he's ten... LAWLZ>


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

I would like to develop a children's teaching system that grows with the user.

Think kid friendly characters ala Disney as well as your normal social programing techniques. it will allow children to decide (within parameters) their own reward and can be used for in house product development. branching from children's entertainment/education should be as easy as Disney when it opted to go into business with a major network. 

and of course when I think Disney I think cutting edge animatronics.. that's right, why shouldn't the "evil lair" be a theme park.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That sounds kind of neat, BeHope, as long as it isn't misused.


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

snail said:


> That sounds kind of neat, BeHope, as long as it isn't misused.


Well... it all depends on your definition of misused. If you mean conditioning a society into believing that all are equal and should be judged on individual behavior over some kind of group belief of right or wrong then, yeah, I plan on misusing it.

but if you mean letting the forces of ignorance and prejudice to continue manipulating the populace into oppressive obedience then, no, I do not plan on misusing it.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings future Hitler ahem I mean Obama. Welcome to personalitycafe. Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. Please don't try to take this place over. I will send my army of INTP's to destroy you. Have a great time here.:wink:


----------

